# Land Rover Discovery 4 vs Gtechniq



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

*Beading pics added Discovery 4 vs Gtechniq page 5*

Well boys and galls, this detail was my husband's new Land Rover Discovery 4 in Fuji White which he took delivery of last weekend. Replaced a Santorini black Discovery 4. This weekend was my chance to get the car fully protected. After looking at many options I decided to go down the Gtechniq route on this car, so I had placed my order last week and received all my goods (minus a Gtechniq window sticker - which my OH was most disappointed about ).

Now my husband doesn't quite understand my obsession with car detailing. If it was up to him he would be using this on his car (found at the back of the garage).










But I like to use this 










This detail took a total of 15 hours over 2 days but thoroughly enjoyable, even if I am a but knackered now ! The car was picked up from the dealer last week, for the most part it wasn't too bad but there was polish residue on the black trim, footprint on the glove box lid- to be honest interior was quite poorly presentedí ½í±. There was evidence of swirls, mainly on the bonnet but onto that later. Here's the car before I started, the usual weeks worth of dirt and crud.








































































Firstly, as always, start with the wheels. PW'd down and cleaned with a selection of brushes - usually use EZ brush for the rear of the alloys but with these being gloss black I used the Wheel Woolies to avoid any scratches. Also at hand was Megs APC, Tardis and Iron X to fully decontaminate and remove everything that the dealership valet had used. Alloys would be sealed and protected with Gtechniq C5 later in the detail.










Iron x bleeding alloys - not much









Next step was to remove any protection that the dealer had put on the car. AS Hazsafe was sprayed on to the lower areas of the car, all around. This does a great job of cleaning. Then onto snow foaming using CG No Touch - which I find cleans really well when left to dwell for approx 15 minutes. Whilst this was dwelling went around the car cleaning the door shuts, badges, grills, petrol cap, etc.




























Car was then thoroughly PW'd down from the bottom upwards and then the car was washed using wash mitt and CG CW&G. Extra strong mix was used to ensure all remaining products on the car were removed.










Washing the roof is a doddle !









Car was rinsed using open ended hose and Auto Gleam water filter. Car was dried off using a Wooly Mamooth. God it's good í ½í±�










Next was the decontamination stage using Iron X. Surprisingly little iron contamination. Worst part was the rear wheel arches.



















Then Tardis was sprayed on, left for a couple of minutes, wiped and then rinsed off. Again nothing to report. Went onto clay the car, the bonnet felt particularly rough and there were a couple of areas on the doors that still felt rough. Nothing really to see on the clay but paintwork now felt smooth to the touch. Sorry no pictures of this process - husband had fallen asleep 

The car was then moved into the shade to start machine polishing. No indoor space available unfortunately. Too big for our garage! Hard to pick out swirls on a white car but the whole of the bonnet looked like this, the rest of the car had the odd swirl here and there. Paint readings were very high all round, not sure if that is normal for a Discovery ?





































Set to work with my DA and Gtechniq P1 on Hexlogic pads. Ran low on P1 so got out the Meguiars 205. 
Note the tongue 




























After polishing


















Good correction on the bonnet and all round after a couple of passes. Carpro Eraser wipe down done. A rain shower followed at this point - here's some beading




























Now ready for the application of C1+. First time I've used this but read up for weeks on the application process to ensure I got it right. A bit apprehensive at first. Started on one of the rear doors first (smaller area than the bonnet lol). Couple of drops onto the application pad and spread thinly but evenly. The down side being a white car is that it's difficult to see where you have applied it. Have to keep standing back and looking at different angles to see the haze. Residue was wiped with a cloth and then buffed with a clean cloth. My fears were unfounded so continued working patiently around the car, leaving the bonnet until last. Two coats of Gtechniq 1.5 would be added the following day having allowed C1+ to cure.










Next the trim was given an IPA wipe down and then Gtechniq C4 was applied. New cloths used to wipe down the residue. Boy the Discovery 4 has a lot of trim - sides, front, back, pillars, door pillars - but C4 certainly adds a lovely finish, even to new trim. Accentuates the blackness against the white paint. Sorry no pictures of this process. Photographer had gone to bed!

End of day 1

Day 2

Despite having aching knees and back, I was up at the crack of dawn to start on the next stages. First was to rinse the car and dry it, then straight on to the application of Gtechniq C1.5. Two coats were applied to the whole car, including the roof and inside the door shuts and any bare paintwork, like the boot.










Then it was straight on to sealing the alloys with Gtechniq C5. Now don't do what I did and put my first drop on the applicator pad, put the bottle on the floor and it fell over - didn't put the lid on properly so half the bottle is still sat soaking into our drive. That's the only problem with Gtechniq bottles - they are small and fiddly to use. The alloys are very open so it was easy to apply the sealant to the alloys including the rear. Application was straightforward just remember not to use too much at a time - less is more.



















Tyres were dressed with Gtechniq T1. 2 coats applied.










The next stage was to thoroughly clean the windows and then Gtechniq G1 was applied. 3 layers to the front and rear window and a single layer to all the side windows. The residue came off easy enough.

Interior was cleaned with Megs APC including mats and interior brightwork with Werkstat Prime. Leather was cleaned and protected with Furniture Clinic products.










Finished pictures when the sun decided not to shine 













































later in the day




































In the moonlight 









Rubber seals and engine bay will be done when next cleaned as I ran out of time to complete these tasks.

Thanks for sticking with it. Hope you like it.

I thoroughly enjoyed it, even if it is a rather large beast 
My thanks go to my photographer, without whom..............


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Looks great Blueberry. I was a bit apprehensive when you said he was changing from black to white but it looks great. Nice wheels too.

How long did it take with the DA to polish? 

:thumb::wave:


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Well done, bet husband will be happy driving it, :thumb:.


----------



## Mac T5 (Dec 6, 2011)

Fantastic detail and write up car looks stunning. Well done, hope the old man is taking you out for a posh supper for all your hard graft :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks good, nice work...

The tongue out method is very tried and tested around here... it adds at least 239% concentration levels to any task....  :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

very nice shine on the white with the C1+:thumb:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Thats amazing work!


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Footprint on the glove box! Shocking for a prestige dealership.

Epic reflections from white paint though, great job and a fantatic write up. I am slowly being tempted by Gtechniq.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

A lady after my own heart, Gtechniq and Land Rover. Fantastic work done there. What are you going to go for on the rubber seals and engine bay? T1 is good but also use 303 Aerospace.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Great write up and I hope you were spoilt once you finished!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic job:thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great results, it looks stunning! Great spec, and the wheels and tyres looks especially great!


----------



## Zein Shehab (Feb 27, 2012)

Nice work, how much C1+ did you use for a car of this size?


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work


----------



## M3simon (Jan 23, 2012)

Nice work. Look great.


----------



## samwh91 (Dec 14, 2011)

Looks great. Really like them wheels.


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

missed this - very comprehensive new car prep and good to hear that you got on fine with the c1. might have to get some plastic inserts for the bottles as knocking the c5 over must have been a tad annoying...


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

some great pics 
excellnt work


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

i'm not really into jeeps, but this thing is so beautiful detailed i can't ignore it! very impressive work!


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

gtechrob said:


> missed this - very comprehensive new car prep and good to hear that you got on fine with the c1. might have to get some plastic inserts for the bottles as knocking the c5 over must have been a tad annoying...


Rob, plastic inserts would be good. You do some great products but the bottles are very fiddly. I remember the first time I used G1, I did the very same thing. It proves to be quite expensive.

BTW, any chance of sending me a Gtechniq window sticker? There wasn't one included in my big parcel


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

SarahAnn said:


> Looks great Blueberry. I was a bit apprehensive when you said he was changing from black to white but it looks great. Nice wheels too.
> 
> How long did it take with the DA to polish?
> 
> :thumb::wave:


Thanks Sarah. In all it took about 4 hours to polish with the DA. Just took it slow all round. The bonnet was by far the worst on the car for swirls and scratches.


----------



## Otter Smacker (Jun 19, 2012)

WOW:doublesho... What a stirling job on the Landy:thumb:.

Landy looks fantastic Blueberry


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Well done!!

Top write up and you have transformed your vehicle... showing everyone how it's done.

Unfortunate that the Gtechniq C5 fell over.

Chris.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Soul Hudson said:


> Footprint on the glove box! Shocking for a prestige dealership.
> 
> Epic reflections from white paint though, great job and a fantatic write up. I am slowly being tempted by Gtechniq.


You're not wrong there! The interior was very poor. Loads of marks on the cream headlining, marks on most of the interior trim. The boot looked like it had not be cleaned whatsoever.

I would certainly recommend Gtechniq. Early impressions are very good. It's raining tonight and when I went out to move the car, the rain water was just running off the car everywhere. When I moved it, it just sheeted fantastically well. I've taken some pictures of the beading I was so excited lol


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

svended said:


> A lady after my own heart, Gtechniq and Land Rover. Fantastic work done there. What are you going to go for on the rubber seals and engine bay? T1 is good but also use 303 Aerospace.


I always use 303 Aerospace on the engine bay. I like to spray it on then leave it for 4 or 5 hours, then buff it off. I like the finish it gives. On rubber seals I use Swissvax Seal Feed. It's expensive but you only use a tiny amount so the bottle will last ages.



Clyde said:


> Great write up and I hope you were spoilt once you finished!


He always spoils me AND sometimes buys me detailing products if I'm getting a bit low on stuff.:argie:



Zein Shehab said:


> Nice work, how much C1+ did you use for a car of this size?


Thanks . I bought a 50ml bottle and I used a third of the bottle. The secret, like anything is to use thinly and spread evenly.:thumb:



Wout_RS said:


> i'm not really into jeeps, but this thing is so beautiful detailed i can't ignore it! very impressive work!


Well thank you kind sir, very nice of you to say so :thumb:
Just makes all the effort worthwhile 

Thanks to everyone else for all your kind comments.:thumb:


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Great work there on what is a massive car. 

Love the finish - the tongue technique clearly works


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

well done that lady

kudos to you that looks very nice

was hubby inside ironing


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Great write up and a very nice job. Looks great.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

steve from wath said:


> well done that lady
> 
> kudos to you that looks very nice
> 
> was hubby inside ironing


Steve, if only..... ! If there is one job I hate it's ironing and my husband can't iron to save his life unfortunately.
He once had to iron a shirt, I wasn't around to do it, so he looked at a you tube video to find out how to go about it lol 

Thanks for your comments.


----------



## Andrewccm (Feb 19, 2012)

*Steps to a safer finish?*

Superb vehicle, huge effort, fantastic finish, but could you add a set of step ladders to your detailing kit? Discoveries and RRs are wide and tall vehicles (even in access mode) and you'll be safer on steps when leaning across the top than your chair!


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Andrewccm said:


> Superb vehicle, huge effort, fantastic finish, but could you add a set of step ladders to your detailing kit? Discoveries and RRs are wide and tall vehicles (even in access mode) and you'll be safer on steps when leaning across the top than your chair!


Thank you, that's very considerate 

I'm surprised no one said that the chair needed detailing lol. it's an old garden chair that I've always used when detailing


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

ace job :thumb:


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

Looking good :thumb:


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

An outstanding piece of detailing BB.The wife is just the same when shes concentrating ,her tongue peeps out of the side of her mouth, and god help the person who interrupts her


----------



## Demetrios (May 8, 2011)

My respects!


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks for your kind comments guys. I've got some beading photos that I will post up when I can get on my laptop.
So far I'm very impressed with the water behaviour


----------



## HEATH (Nov 2, 2011)

amazing photos, beautiful car, but I yelped when I saw that chair, I stood on one recently to press rubbish down in the wheelie bin, my foot went straight through the chair whilst my other was in the bin!!! Ouch, and tears!!! heard of someone whilst in casualty who sat on one whilst in a works canteen, the chairs apparently go brittle after time, the chair snapped and the leg enter his spine!!!! Please loose the chair.
back on topic, fantastic work, great images, beautiful car...oh and a nice tongue (LOL)


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

HEATH said:


> amazing photos, beautiful car, but I yelped when I saw that chair, I stood on one recently to press rubbish down in the wheelie bin, my foot went straight through the chair whilst my other was in the bin!!! Ouch, and tears!!! heard of someone whilst in casualty who sat on one whilst in a works canteen, the chairs apparently go brittle after time, the chair snapped and the leg enter his spine!!!! Please loose the chair.
> back on topic, fantastic work, great images, beautiful car...oh and a nice tongue (LOL)


You are indeed right Heath. It is getting brittle and I've just shown your post to my OH and I think you've shamed him into sorting out something more substantial for me.


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Great job Blueberry! :thumb:


----------



## steve D (Oct 5, 2010)

Stunning! I too favour the "concentration tongue" technique when polishing. The finished photo at the rear with the clouds in the window is amazing, surely a DW classic photo of all time? Hats of to both yourself and the photographer.


----------



## HEATH (Nov 2, 2011)

Blueberry said:


> You are indeed right Heath. It is getting brittle and I've just shown your post to my OH and I think you've shamed him into sorting out something more substantial for me.


Win, Win....afterall you couldnt do that kind of job if your injured, he sure knows how is bread is buttered haha, I would love my O.H to have the interest you have in what you do!! she did however notice I spent 8 hrs cleaning my car yesterday.....she asked if I had polished the car as she noticed my micro fibre clothes waiting for the washing machine!!!!


----------



## goodyuk82 (May 12, 2011)

Excellent write up. Im a massive fan of white cars and the Land Rover come up a beauty.
Hard work has its rewards!! good job :thumb:


----------



## Joech92 (Nov 25, 2011)

Wow some great work, and a great turn around on such a large car in that time!

Joe


----------



## nifreaky (Feb 22, 2006)

Absolutely stunning. Marry me?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

*Beading pics*

Some beading pics of the Gtechniq in action
I'm really very impressed by the beading and the way it sheets water.
I could literally stand for hour watching the water run off it in different directions. It's great :argie:










Wheel arch









bonnet









bonnet 2









A Pillar









Wing Mirror


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

nifreaky said:


> Absolutely stunning. Marry me?


Mmmmm - husband might have something to say about that :lol:


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice results and great pics, thanks!


----------



## DAREM (Jan 28, 2011)

:thumb:Just that


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

That looks absolutely gorgeous, great work, the effort definitely paid off


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Bonnet 2 pic is AWESOME! :doublesho
Apart from an experienced detailer, you're also a very good photographer! :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

skorpios said:


> Bonnet 2 pic is AWESOME! :doublesho
> Apart from an experienced detailer, you're also a very good photographer! :thumb:


Thank you kind sir - that's my favourite too


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> Looks good, nice work...
> 
> The tongue out method is very tried and tested around here... it adds at least 239% concentration levels to any task....  :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


:lol::lol:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Great work and a great finish too. Top marks! :thumb:

When you said "interior brightwork with Werkstat Prime". Could you explain please? I thought that this might be a bit abrasive.

I am a lover of all the Werkstat kit and am finding more & more uses for all their products.

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Bristle Hound said:


> Great work and a great finish too. Top marks! :thumb:
> 
> When you said "interior brightwork with Werkstat Prime". Could you explain please? I thought that this might be a bit abrasive.
> 
> ...


Any chrome bits on the interior such as air vent surrounds, gear selector surround plate, door handles, dial surrounds etc. I've used it on interiors for a long time and brings them up really nicely.

Thanks for your comments.


----------



## lisaclio (Sep 6, 2008)

fantastic work hope your husband made you cups of tea during your 2 day detail!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job there :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks for your comments guys and gals. Makes all the hard work, worth it. 
Beading pics added in a few posts before this one. . Tried to change the title of the thread but it doesn't show it in the listings.


----------



## podgas (Apr 4, 2010)

Great Work
Chose the same route with our new Touareg.
But get yourself some Rubbermaid foldable Steps or similar.


----------



## 2Buckets (Nov 29, 2008)

Excellent work, photographs and write up :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Well washed the Disco for the first time after applying all the Gtechniq products 2 weeks ago. Call me mad, but I had a grin from ear to ear as I was power washing the car down. The little bit of dirt that had managed to stick to the car just came off, no problem. The sheeting was fantastic and the beading.... OMG . I've never seen trim and alloys sheet water like it before. The early days of Gtechniq sure look great. I'm impressed. Just need to apply it to my own car now.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Great write up - car looks stunning :thumb:. A lot of metal work on though ! :buffer:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

yetizone said:


> Great write up - car looks stunning :thumb:. A lot of metal work on though ! :buffer:


Thanks kind sir 

I can report that Gtechniq C1+ is still working fantastically well and yes, it does keep the car cleaner for longer


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Blueberry said:


> Thanks kind sir
> 
> I can report that Gtechniq C1+ is still working fantastically well and yes, it does keep the car cleaner for longer


Good stuff - exactly what I wanted hear !  I've got some C5 ready to go on a set of wheels that are being refurbed and seriously considering trying C1+ for a Winter LSP.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

yetizone said:


> Good stuff - exactly what I wanted hear !  I've got some C5 ready to go on a set of wheels that are being refurbed and seriously considering trying C1+ for a Winter LSP.


I would say go for it with the C1+ it's brilliant 

I've applied it to my RCZ now too. Highly impressed.


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

Highly impressed with the beading pictures.

Great work Blueberry


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Can't believe I didn't see this the first time around - fantastic work. 

I need to undertake a similar exercise on my RRS, it's a year old now and needs bringing back to look like that. Your post has spurred me on to get it underway :thumb:


----------



## ravi811 (Jul 19, 2012)

Lovely car and great work


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks guys for your comments. Much appreciated 

The Disco's due to get a wash tomorrow so it may get a top up with C1.5. It's not had one since it was done over 2 months ago, so could be time for a little treat . 

I've now got some C6 Matt Dash to try now so I'll have that to apply too.

Looking forward to it


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi,

How much product was used? The car in question will be an estate is 30ml enough?

Thanks

Rob


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

30ml is easily enough. 

It spreads a long way - not easy to see on white paint, but trust me it does. A couple of drops on a pad a time is plenty. I did 3 cars with it.


----------



## sonicboom (Aug 19, 2013)

A great finish. Well done. I know how hard a white motor can be to clean. I bet this is one 4x4 that won't go off road for a while.


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

What a huge project!! Top work!


----------



## martin_46 (Aug 7, 2012)

Looks great, and nice write up too :thumb:


----------



## Gilfishman (May 28, 2013)

I would love a wife like u,.....:thumb:u can come and clean my LR any time,....I had black,my first LR ,but never again,had ipanima sand,Indus silver,and picking up a orkeny grey on the 1 st sept,...with almond leather.almost went with Fuji white,,was my second colour choice,.....look stunning.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Gilfishman said:


> I would love a wife like u,.....:thumb:u can come and clean my LR any time,....I had black,my first LR ,but never again,had ipanima sand,Indus silver,and picking up a orkeny grey on the 1 st sept,...with almond leather.almost went with Fuji white,,was my second colour choice,.....look stunning.


Thanks - that's what everyone says  it's hard work but worth it. Anytime you need a hand, let me know 

It's my husband's third LR. He had a Tambora Flame Freelander 2, black Discovery 4 and now the white Disco. He's also thinking of buying a Series 1 Land Rover.....!

Here's the links to those details
Black Disco
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=229555

Freelander
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=168621

Thanks guys for your comments :thumbup:


----------

